# Surge??? Where????



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday, I left the gym at about 1:30 PM. I turn on the app and BANG....I am dead center in a surging area...I never chase surges and haven't even had the opportunity to drive at a surge rate. I'm sitting there think.."heck yeah...gonna make a little $$$". I even checked the passenger app and there weren't a lot of drivers in the entire area. I literally sat in a surge area for 45 minutes and didn't get a single request... I honestly think the "surge" was bullshit and it's a way for Uber to just reposition drivers on the map for later times.. Got a ping 5 minutes after the surge. I'd love to actually see some surge $$$


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Adam G said:


> Yesterday, I left the gym at about 1:30 PM. I turn on the app and BANG....I am dead center in a surging area...I never chase surges and haven't even had the opportunity to drive at a surge rate. I'm sitting there think.."heck yeah...gonna make a little $$$". I even checked the passenger app and there weren't a lot of drivers in the entire area. I literally sat in a surge area for 45 minutes and didn't get a single request... I honestly think the "surge" was bullshit and it's a way for Uber to just reposition drivers on the map for later times.. Got a ping 5 minutes after the surge. I'd love to actually see some surge $$$


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Adam G said:


> Yesterday, I left the gym at about 1:30 PM. I turn on the app and BANG....I am dead center in a surging area...I never chase surges and haven't even had the opportunity to drive at a surge rate. I'm sitting there think.."heck yeah...gonna make a little $$$". I even checked the passenger app and there weren't a lot of drivers in the entire area. I literally sat in a surge area for 45 minutes and didn't get a single request... I honestly think the "surge" was bullshit and it's a way for Uber to just reposition drivers on the map for later times.. Got a ping 5 minutes after the surge. I'd love to actually see some surge $$$


I did the exact same thing yesterday. Dropped off a client and noticed the surge area less than a mile down the road. Drove to the surge area and sat for 15 minutes; never got a single ping. Within a few more minutes, received a ping from a train station WELL out of the surge area. Ended up driving at least 10 miles for a 7.00 trip. Totally a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Whats the radius of surge area in miles? 

Just because you are dead center in it, does not mean you will get PAX with surge rate.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Whats the radius of surge area in miles?
> 
> Just because you are dead center in it, does not mean you will get PAX with surge rate.


Its all bullshit


----------



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

Probably 5 or 6 square miles


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

There was a dead Tuesday night in Chicago last Winter. I hadn't had a ping in an hour so decided to head home. Suddenly it started surging all around me. That's when I knew it was all a scam.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh My said:


> There was a dead Tuesday night in Chicago last Winter. I hadn't had a ping in an hour so decided to head home. Suddenly it started surging all around me. That's when I knew it was all a scam.


You don't have to do this too long before you realize the whole thing is a gimmick. This is a company trying to provide a service that they can't guarantee is foolproof. "Rides on demand." You can't offer limousine service at 5.00 a ride or 6.00 per hour. Unless you are a total loser, down and out, no one should allow themselves to be treated that way.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

What is this thing you call a surge? I seem to remember it like something in red. However, I don't remember the last time it was anywhere near me.


----------



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

I've heard rumors of them.. I've had dreams of seeing all red on my app.. However, I still haven't experienced one...


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JLA said:


> What is this thing you call a surge? I seem to remember it like something in red. However, I don't remember the last time it was anywhere near me.


A surge is that alert that pops up on your screen in red so you can pull over and park until people start requesting rides again.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

JLA said:


> What is this thing you call a surge? I seem to remember it like something in red. However, I don't remember the last time it was anywhere near me.


I know it says there's a surge but I think it's just bullshit


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Just wait until you are in the middle of the surge area, receive a ping two blocks away (thus, still in the surge area) and notice that the ping does not show a surge rate. If you open the INFO page, it will not show a surge, either. If you actually run the trip, you will notice that you did not receive a surge rate.

When you e-Mail Uber, you get this reply: "We appreiate you being so professional and picking up our passengers. We reviewed the trip and found it wasn't booked at the surge rate, but the regular rate. Uber On! Best, Timothy."


----------

